# appliance techies?



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Alright this one is WAYYYY out in left field from the ATV muddin topics, but I am stuck and frustrated and hoping that I may get lucky and stumble across someone with some knowledge so here it goes. 

Maytag fridge freezer (told ya left field) with the freezer on top, top corner away from the hinge on the freezer wont close and keeps the fridge running. Landlord not concerned, but its killing my electricity bill. I would like too get this fixed, wondering if anyone has any ideas. Toss me a message on here or PM. Thanks


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Did ur door get warped or something?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

most apliance parts stores will carry the door gaskets , they wear out sometimes


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

doesnt look warped, its not that old, maybe like 3 or 4 years.... I dunno it almost feels like something in the hinge


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Spray foam


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

you live in calgary what do you need a freezer for, just put you stuff outside!:bigok:


----------



## MASSMUDDER (Dec 18, 2009)

maybe a ratchet strap , j/k sounds like you need a new magnetic seal


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If it feels like something wrong with the hinge, take it off and have a look. I think it's just a couple of phillips head screws. It's probably the magnetic seal/gasket though. I'd think you can find it at almost any appliance parts store.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

It sounds like to me it is the landlords property and seeing as that he is not concerned I believe I would use that Magic in a can. But maybe I have stock in the company also.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

If you need parts, try Reliable Parts www.reliableparts.com They claim to have places all over Canada so they must have something even in Edmonchuck. They treated me well when I needed stuff for my washer.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Tell the landlord that he is failing to meet his responsibilities and you will gladly fix the freeze and he can take your fee out of the rent.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDWD said:


> Tell the landlord that he is failing to meet his responsibilities and you will gladly fix the freeze and he can take your fee out of the rent.


Good idea. Document it as well. If you ever have need to break your lease you can cite past events where the landlord refused to hold up his end of the lease. (Caring for the property)


----------

